

Richard Feynman - The Pleasure Of Finding Things Out - alinr
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bgaw9qe7DEE

======
alinr
One of the amazing videos I have seen in my life. Learned a lot from it. Its
amazing how a scientist such as Richard Feynman talks about his father for
being the reason were he stands now!

